# Learning VBA at a late age



## TheCman81 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

When it comes to front end Excel, spreadsheets, formulas etc I'm very competent and have alot of experienece! However I've just started to look at learning VBA Programming because it fasinates me so much!

I'm 31 years of age and what I would like to know, someone of my age, is it possible to learn VBA Programming and become a very competent user or does it take a certain mindset?


----------



## hiker95 (Jun 20, 2012)

TheCman81,



> I'm 31 years of age and what I would like to know, someone of my age, is it possible to learn VBA Programming and become a very competent user



I do not think that age has anything to do with it.

If you want to automate creating reports, for example, and save tons of time, VBA is the way to go.


*Training / Books / Sites* as of 06/10/2012

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Scope Of Variables And Procedures

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in
http://www.rondebruin.nl/personal.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how-to-assign-a-macro-to-a-button-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-training/ExcelVBA2/excelvba2lesson2.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.mrexcel.com/Excel-dashboards-Xcelsius.html
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
http://www.ozgrid.com/search/templates.htm

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com


----------



## TheCman81 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks dude! I already have VBA Programming written by John Walenbach and the excel 2007 bible!

I really just want to know if there is a limit to what someone can learn


----------



## hiker95 (Jun 20, 2012)

TheCman81,



> I really just want to know if there is a limit to what someone can learn



No.

I started in 1986 having to learn SuperCalc, and Lotus 123.  Lotus 123 had something called Dynamic Macros.

Then came Excel.

Once you learn how to manipulate raw data in a macro, try to learn how to re-write the same code using arrays in memory, with the Scripting.Dictionary,,,,,,fast, fast, fast...


----------



## PCCS13 (Jul 13, 2012)

TheCman81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When it comes to front end Excel, spreadsheets, formulas etc I'm very competent and have alot of experienece! However I've just started to look at learning VBA Programming because it fasinates me so much!
> 
> I'm 31 years of age and what I would like to know, someone of my age, is it possible to learn VBA Programming and become a very competent user or does it take a certain mindset?



I'm surprised someone of 31 thinks themselves too old - and you are never too old to learn new skills.  We read of people in their 80s taking degrees at university in all sorts of subjects.

Good luck with your learning - I too am starting off learning VBA - and I have gone through the SuperCalc/Lotus 123 route - I'm hoping VBA will be relatively easy as I studied programing in Basic in the 80s.  Not as young as you are but I don't think age is ever a barrier to learning - some of us in our 50s might take a bit longer though!!


----------



## hiker95 (Jul 13, 2012)

PCCS13,

Thanks for the feedback.



> you are never too old to learn new skills



And then some


----------



## EdNerd (Jul 14, 2012)

I barely knew how to put a formula in Excel ten years ago. I discovered VBA macros in Word first, and then in Excel. From there I discovered that you could make Word and Excel talk to each other, manipulate files and directories, and pull stuff off web pages. 

Now I'm creating custom workbook applications, with templates and add-ins. Not a drip of previous programming experience or college. Lots of newsgroup/forum activity and reading Excel blogs. Oh - I'll be 55 this year.

Nope - never too old to learn what you set your mind to. Have fun!!

Ed


----------



## Phil GS (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello All,
This is my first toe in the VBA/Excel waters and "learning at a late age" caught my eye. If TheCman81 thinks 31 years is too old to learn, how about 65? I am a big fan of Excel and hoping to expand my appreciation by delving into VBA. Just to give a taster of how it used to be, I started out in the 1970's, long before PC's etc. All programming was done via IBM punched cards, There were no user interfaces (screens, mice etc) and Fortran was the order of the day. Turnaround on the simplest of jobs was at least 24 hrs, 48 at weekends. Love or hate, Microsoft changed all that. Pre-dating Excel was a suite of applications called Framework, followed by Lotus 123, then Office. Most of this ran on IBM AT's with next to no memory and 40MB HDD or 80 on the XT. As well as VBA, I want to get into Arduino/Raspberry Pi programming. All this plus the usual retiree pursuits of house building, cycling etc. Your brain is like any other muscle and needs regular exercising, and what finer way than getting your first scratch built macro to run. I will be picking some brains soon, so take it easy on the old-timers - you'll get there one day.
All the best


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 1, 2013)

Phil GS,

Welcome to the MrExcel foum.

How about *> 65*?


Here is my most up to date list - hope you can find something you can use:


*Training / Books / Sites* as of 1/23/2013

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
excelisfun -- 1900 Excel How To Videos - YouTube

Getting Started with VBA. 
DataPig Technologies

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
Macros Made Easy for Microsoft Excel

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
Excel Tutorial | Excel Tips | Excel Articles

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
VBA for Excel 2007 tutorial-VBA programming?

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Understanding Scope

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
Getting Started with Macros and User Defined Functions

What is a Visual Basic Module?
What Is A VBA Module?

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
Classes In VBA

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
Where do I paste the code that I want to use in my workbook

Ron's Excel Tips
Ron's Excel Tips

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

http://www.jlathamsite.com/Teach/VBA...troduction.pdf (95 page "book")

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
Creating An XLA Add In

How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in
How do I create a PERSONAL.XLS(B) or Add-in

Creating custom functions
Creating custom functions - Excel - Office.com

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel

VBA for Excel (Macros)
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros Tutorial
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros & Programming
Learning about EXCEL macros

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
VBA for Excel macros language

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
Excel VBA -- Adding Code to Excel Workbook

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
MS Excel: Cells

Learn to debug: 
Debugging VBA

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape | Peltier Tech Blog | Excel Charts

User Form Creation
Create an Excel UserForm

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
When to use Userform & What To Use Them For. Excel Training VBA 2 lesson 2

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
Excel VLookup Function Examples

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
Excel Index Function and Match Function

Excel Data Validation
Excel Data Validation Tips and Quirks
Excel Data Validation - Add New Items

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
Excel Data Validation -- Dependent Lists

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
XL-CENTRAL.COM : For your Microsoft Excel Solutions

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
DataPig Technologies

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
Programming In The VBA Editor

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

"Professional Excel Development" by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
Volatile Excel Functions -Decision Models

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
Excel: Introduction to Array Formulas - Xtreme Visual Basic Talk
Array in Excel VBA

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
Using Pivot Tables and Pivot Charts in Microsoft Excel
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
Excel Pivot Table -- Dynamic Data Source
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports - Excel - Office.com

Email from XL - VBA
Example Code for sending mail from Excel

Outlook VBA
Writing VBA code for Microsoft Outlook

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
Excel 2007 function name translations - Dictionary Chart Front Page

Dynamic Named Ranges
Excel Names -- Excel Named Ranges

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.mrexcel.com/Excel-dashboards-Xcelsius.html
Excel Dashboard Templates
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Free Microsoft Excel Dashboard Widgets to Download
AJP Excel Information - Gauge 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
Excel Dashboards and Scorecards Ebook | How to Create Dashboards in Excel

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Templates
CPearson.com Topic Index
Excel Template - Golf Scores
Free Microsoft Excel Template Links & Search Engine

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial - YouTube

Date & Time stamping:
McGimpsey & Associates : Excel : Time and date stamps

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
Show FORMULA or FORMAT of another cell

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
Improving Performance in Excel 2007

Progress Meters
AJP Excel Information - Progress meters
Website Disabled

And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products
http://www.excelforum.com
Excel Templates | Excel Add-ins and Excel Help with formulas and VBA Macros
VBA Express Portal
Excel, Access, PowerPoint and Word VBA Macro Automation Help

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
Amazon.com: excel tutorial dvd
Amazon.com: excel tutorial dvd

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course


----------



## Phil GS (Feb 1, 2013)

hello Hiker95,
Nice to hear from you.
that is some reading list. Point taken on > 65, yes it was a fleeting moment in the time/space warp thingy. You get one crack at life so make every microsecond count. I wonder why I spend so many seconds trying to get some insignificant bit of code to work, but it's like "why climb Everest?". The day I give up on challenges and pick up the knitting, I'll know it's all over. I take my hat off to all you clever, dedicated VBA'ers.
Best wishes from the Southern coast of UK.


----------



## TheCman81 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

When it comes to front end Excel, spreadsheets, formulas etc I'm very competent and have alot of experienece! However I've just started to look at learning VBA Programming because it fasinates me so much!

I'm 31 years of age and what I would like to know, someone of my age, is it possible to learn VBA Programming and become a very competent user or does it take a certain mindset?


----------



## hiker95 (Feb 1, 2013)

Phil GS,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

Come back anytime.




> The day I give up on challenges and pick up the knitting



My wife is a knitting machine, and has one.  What amazing things she creates....  It keeps her out of trouble most of the time.

When you stop, it's all over.


----------



## chirp (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey,

Just from my experience I would say read these books to get a basic idea of the following:

-types of variables
-Basic syntax, control flow and loops, subs, functions, enumeration etc
-Number system that Excel uses, a lot of subtle problems can be caused by floating point operations
-Object hierarchy (Application.Workbook.Worksheet), a basic idea of what objects are out there (ranges, worksheets, charts, workbooks etc)

After that I think it is best to just try and solve a bunch of simple problems, which the format makes easy and very visual.  Generally it is helpful to build up a little function library to supplement the built in VBA functions.  Probably a better list out there but here are some of the most basic:

Easy Fun Stuff:
-Make a bunch of cells colourful (not too many), try to make circles, triangles and squares (try to make them move!)
-Zoom your spreadsheet out all the way, square up your cells and use each cell as a "pixel" to do this
This helps with notation, and figuring out how best to address ranges.

Range Functions:
-Last/First Row/Column:  The classic one line method LastRow=cells(rows.Count,2).end(xlup).row has a few problems
-Real Used Range:  the built in used range is poor, so you can look at why its poor and how to make it better
-Try coding your own Intersect function and compare to the actual function
-Lots of the built in functions do not handle multiple area ranges well, try "fixing them" for instance a function that counts all the rows (or unique rows) in a multiple area range
-Function that returns the "first" (leftmost, topmost) or "last" (bottommost, rightmost) area from a range

Array Functions:
-Unique values from a list:  Try this out using the Dictionary object, it is a good introduction
-A function to check if two arrays have the same dimensions
-A function to check if two arrays are equal
-Element wise operations: Allow two arrays to be compared element by element, should input like (Array, Value, Operator ("+,-,*,/")
-Number of elements in an array (include possibility of arrays of arrays or "jagged" arrays)
-Reverse an array "in place"
-Check if an element exists in an array:  This has many possible solutions, some more efficient then others given certain types of array, look into "filter" 

String Functions:
-Extend mid, left, right and instr to words.  Ie have a WMID function that will produce output like WMID("the cat ate the dog",2,1)="cat ate"
-Have a word count function (one way of doing this would be to remove all duplicate spaces then count the spaces and add 1)
-Find the fastest way to delete duplicate spaces (for medium size strings there IS a better way than Application.trim)

Date Function:
-Code the "workday" function yourself
-Sometimes it is useful to get a date from a user so make a little form with some flexible constraints and robust error checking to make sure a valid date for your needs is entered

File Functions:
-Look into the FSO, and use it to code simple open, move, copy, and select functions for files/folders
-Write a function to check if a certain path exists

Regular Expressions:
-Familiarize yourself with some common and simple cases such as patterns for a wide range of telephone numbers (a classic example lots of solutions online)
-Use regex to write a function that removes certain characters from a range of cells

Solve all these sorts of problems, and when you are coding something, and run into a problem you expect to see again, take a minute to separate the problem, code it well and put it your function library.  When you learn more, you can revisit these building blocks so to speak and improve them!


----------



## Phil GS (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks chirp. I will take a look at your suggestions - all I have at the moment is the official Microsoft VBA user manual for Excel version 5.0, dated 1993 - shows my age and hoarding instincts. Starting to enjoy getting some things to work. All the best


----------



## ohdjrp4 (Mar 4, 2014)

hi to all,

I guess learning has no barrier as long as you need to or want to. For me, I've been using Excel for almost 10 years now but just a year back I have realized its power. So my learning bug alway "bugging" me to know more about the application so that hopefully I can be more proficient at work.


----------



## Michael M (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Hiker95
Darn, if your that old, that archive library you've been building must be huge....and here I was thinking you was just a kid ( that means younger than 50 to me)
BTW, what are using to compile said library ??
I've looked at a few options, but seem to fall back on modules in excel !!!....either that, or my diminishing memory...hey that's why my golf handicap keeps going down....


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 4, 2014)

Michael M,



> BTW, what are using to compile said library ??



Excel workbooks - what else

Helpful Macros Old.xls 4,043 rows.
Helpful Macros.xls 14,258 rows.  Macros, extracting numbers/text from strings, my training list...
Text Files.xls
Sumproduct.xls
Arrays.xls
Text Files Excel 2007 Windows 8.xlsm
Index Match Examples - SDG13.xls
Index Match Examples - SDG15.xls
Scripting_Dictionary RegExp.xls 1,497 rows.
Scripting_Dictionary RegExp Pattern s  Examples - SDG17.xls
CreateObject_scripting_dictionary Examples - SDG15.xls
Scripting_Dickionary Keys Items Methods - SDG17.xls
Scripting_Dickionary Keys Items Methods - SDG20.xlsm
MyPersonal_xlsb_BACKUP.xlsm


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 4, 2014)

Missed the really good ones:



> that's why my golf handicap keeps going down



Me too 

And, my son got me started with Fly Fishing last year.  I now have licenses for PA, NJ, and, NY.

Plus three wonderful children, their spouses, and, nine grandchildren, and, a grand puppy - an off white labradoodle.


----------



## Michael M (Mar 4, 2014)

We're obviously not far apart ( age speaking) then, I'm the same, but only 3 grandkids....and no dog as yet, we haven't got around to replacing Mac.
We kinda still miss the little guy !!

Did I notice in one of your past posts, you had a website ??
I'd like to have a browse.....I always enjoy your posts and feedbacks.
BTW...I have updated the "List" to the latest and post it whenever needed....always with acknowledgement to your good self, of course !!!


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 4, 2014)

Michael M,



> Did I notice in one of your past posts, you had a website ??  I'd like to have a browse.....



Not yet.




> BTW...I have updated the "List" to the latest and post it whenever needed....always with acknowledgement to your good self, of course !!!



Thanks for that.


And, thanks for some of your macros.  I have many in my archives.


----------



## Michael M (Mar 4, 2014)

> And, thanks for some of your macros.



pleasure....I generally stick to the simple stuff....my brain simply melts when I see stuff from the likes of Rick, PGC01, jindon, et al.


----------



## TheCman81 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

When it comes to front end Excel, spreadsheets, formulas etc I'm very competent and have alot of experienece! However I've just started to look at learning VBA Programming because it fasinates me so much!

I'm 31 years of age and what I would like to know, someone of my age, is it possible to learn VBA Programming and become a very competent user or does it take a certain mindset?


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 4, 2014)

Michael M,



> my brain simply melts when I see stuff from the likes of Rick, PGC01, jindon, et al.



Yes, I know the feeling.

I am trying to learn how to use the Scripting.Dictionary


----------



## ikjohnson (Mar 4, 2014)

TheCman81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ...I've just started to look at learning VBA Programming because it fasinates me so much!
> 
> I'm 31 years of age and what I would like to know, someone of my age, is it possible to learn VBA Programming and become a very competent user or does it take a certain mindset?



Where to start can be overwhelming. One of the best ways to learn is to learn a little bit, do a bit (i.e. implement it), learn a bit more, do a bit more and so on. And if VBA fascinates you, you'll WANT to learn.

A certain mindset might help, though if you haven't got that, you might just have to work a bit harder than someone who does. And remember, if VBA fascinates you, it's not work!

I suspect that the 80:20 rule also applies to VBA; you can do most of what you need to do by knowing a small part of VBA.


----------



## bradhog (Mar 6, 2014)

There is no age of learning. If you have to will to learn then go for it. Human being learning till  death.


----------



## Dezertdog (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow!  Great thread..  I am 51 and just learning VBA.  Thanks for that list Hiker.
Keep it up  everybody.


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dezertdog,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

And, come back anytime.


See the below *link* for the most up to date list:

*Training / Books / Sites* as of 1/30/2014
*http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...umber-statement-end-statment.html#post3706277*


----------



## Michael M (Mar 6, 2014)

Seems to be an error there.
Here's the List provided by Hiker95

```
1.	Training / Books / Sites as of 1/30/2014

What Is VBA?
VBA is an acronym for Visual Basic for Applications. VBA should not be confused with VB, which is standard Visual Basic. Visual Basic for Applications is a programming feature designed by Microsoft for use with their Microsoft Office

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/mrexcels-products-books-cds-podcasts/

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Free VBA Course
http://www.excel-pratique.com/en/vba.php

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
http://www.worldbestlearningcenter.c...erstanding.htm

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/scope.aspx

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/variables.htm

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA%20Folder...vba_module.htm

Events And Event Procedures In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/Events.aspx

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/classes.aspx

Ron's Excel Tips
http://www.rondebruin.nl/tips.htm

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Debugging VBA
Debug Excel VBA Macro Code
TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code

Start at the beginning...

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Y...Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros Tutorial
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros & Programming
http://www.excel-vba.com/index.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/cells/index.php

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how...tton-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-tra...ba2lesson2.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...xcel&FORM=VDRE

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Multi or two way vlook up and index match tutorial
http://www.get-digital-help.com/

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dat...ation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Fuzzy Matching - new version plus explanation

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

John Walkenbach's power programming with Excel books.

Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA, Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

"Professional Excel Development" by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
VBA Array Basics
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/VBAArrays.htm
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...(v=VS.80).aspx

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMGILHiLqr0
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...010342752.aspx
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
http://www.brainbell.com/tutorials/E...Excel_VBA.html

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Excel Function Dictionary by Peter Noneley
http://www.xlfdic.com/
http://www.hoffits.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-2007-Das...5564958&sr=1-1

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-tem...lf-scores.html
http://www.ozgrid.com/search/templates.htm

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291047

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H7tBL97orE

And, as your skills increase, try answering threads on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
Amazon.com: excel tutorial dvd

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/
```


----------



## Chris Macro (Mar 26, 2014)

hiker95 said:


> Dezertdog,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...




Hiker, that is an amazing list of resources!  Thanks so much for putting is all together for everyone and keeping it updated. You rock!


----------



## hiker95 (Mar 26, 2014)

Chris Macro,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------

